

Angr – A framework for analyzing binaries - shmenwan
http://angr.io/

======
joshbaptiste
oh very nice.. one sec while I check the EULA of this binary.

~~~
mdaniel
I'm sorry, I don't follow your comment. Is it a reference to the "you may not
disassemble, reverse engineer, look at crossways" clause in most EULA text?

~~~
BrainInAJar
no it's a reference to Oracle's stupid rant about security researchers:

[http://www.itworld.com/article/2969568/security/oracle-to-
si...](http://www.itworld.com/article/2969568/security/oracle-to-sinners-stop-
reverse-engineering-our-code-already.html)

